# Joshy at the Supreme



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

For anyone who didn't get to see him, here is the video of him being judged

Joshy at the Supreme Cat Show 2013 - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww he is beautiful , such a lovely temperament too, they looked very taken by him , how did he do?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

He came 2nd in a VERY strong class of 6 superb cats, to the cat who beat him last year too and who headbutted the judge as he was trying to write so no complaints, I was so proud of him, bless him. And as for the judge and stewards being taken by him, he seems to have that effect on people, always brings a smile to their faces  And on his write up the judges said at the end "WOW, just love him"!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

pretty good then would love to see more pics of him, stunning coat


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> pretty good then would love to see more pics of him, stunning coat


If you are on Facebook there are some good ones of him by a lady who is doing a documentary on cat shows next year


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes i am i use it mainly for family pics as i live away from home but would love to check him out on there, make sure you give us all a reminder about the documentary as well


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

If you search for Cat Show Documentary you should find their page


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good ole Joshy. Fab little dude. Not seen him in over a year!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I had to add music to it as we were being heckled (in the nicest possible way) by friends, calling him a microwave cat and an 80's cat who needed dayglo legwarmers etc, plus saying he needed a good brushing, all in fun but preferred not to have that on YouTube lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I only got one pic of him and he was fast asleep, but still as gorgeous as ever 

Here ya go


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh bless him 

So sorry I missed you (and loads of others!) on the day


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Still have some of his calendars available, proceeds to our little charity


----------

